# خادمة اندونيسية للتنازل



## ابوعناد (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لدي خادمة اندونيسيه للتنازل 
السبب هو الرغبه في احضار زوجة السايق والله اعلم
الشغاله كويسه ومافيها اي عيوب 
للاستفسار الرجاء الاتصال على
0559961441


----------



## صالح83 (28 أبريل 2010)

*رد: خادمة اندونيسية للتنازل*

وفقك الله تم الاتصال ولم يتم الرد


----------

